# Pictures of my year's fur



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of my fur that I put up this year. I just learned how to do this 3 weeks ago so this work was all recently done. The one of the left is rubbed pretty bad, the third one from the left has guard hairs 4+ inches long. The one on the far right is kind of neat. It has a white tail tip. You can't tell that great from the photo since I have that table in the background. Now I just need to find a buyer! Thanks for looking!


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome job! :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What kind of a price are you thinking they'll go for? It's kind of late to try and sell them for decent money isn't it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> What kind of a price are you thinking they'll go for? It's kind of late to try and sell them for decent money isn't it?


Who knows? I agree it's late but like I said I just started putting up fur. I learned in the last 3 weeks how to do it. I could let them sit all summer, let the bugs get to them, and then get nothing for them.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very true. Hmmm, well you could also tan them. Now that you've done most of the work already, you could just as well go and get a couple of bottles of tanning solution and keep the hides forever. I'd keep them just because they're the first coyotes you put up on your own.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job guy! Thats some nice looking fur.


----------



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Here is a picture of my fur that I put up this year. I just learned how to do this 3 weeks ago so this work was all recently done. The one of the left is rubbed pretty bad, the third one from the left has guard hairs 4+ inches long. The one on the far right is kind of neat. It has a white tail tip. You can't tell that great from the photo since I have that table in the background. Now I just need to find a buyer! Thanks for looking!


how much do you want for one of them?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks good even for someone not being a beginner :beer: . Like said, you might tan 'em......make wall hangers out of 'em. Just alittle hint, next ones you put-up, work alittle of the fur in the neck-area back "up" towards the head, it'll help make the neck look alittle fuller.

Marcus, here in Indiana trappers can't sell "raw" (untanned) fur to anyone other tha a licensed furbuyer. I know differen't states have different regs, but you might want to check, or be sure you buy something tanned. Tanned fur can be posessed & sold anytime here.

Smitty


----------



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> Looks good even for someone not being a beginner :beer: . Like said, you might tan 'em......make wall hangers out of 'em. Just alittle hint, next ones you put-up, work alittle of the fur in the neck-area back "up" towards the head, it'll help make the neck look alittle fuller.
> 
> Marcus, here in Indiana trappers can't sell "raw" (untanned) fur to anyone other tha a licensed furbuyer. I know differen't states have different regs, but you might want to check, or be sure you buy something tanned. Tanned fur can be posessed & sold anytime here.
> 
> Smitty


well im in sunny california the land of freaks lol j/k but how would you check that


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not even sure what you guys are allowed to do out there (I've heard it's a pretty restrictive State), if you have a hunting & trapping season, look in the Regulations Book, or contact a Co in your area.

Smitty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

smitty223 said:


> Looks good even for someone not being a beginner :beer: . Like said, you might tan 'em......make wall hangers out of 'em. Just alittle hint, next ones you put-up, work alittle of the fur in the neck-area back "up" towards the head, it'll help make the neck look alittle fuller.
> 
> Smitty


Smitty

Thanks for the tip. If you are talking about combing the fur in the direction of the nose I did do that, but maybe I need to be a little more aggresive with it? I got them wrapped up and frozen and I am going to sell them with next years harvest. I just didn't have the time this spring with coaching and the new baby arriving.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fallguy- I mean actually grabbing fur & hide both & pulling it up alittle to make the necks alittle fuller (while on the stretcher after turning fur-out). Granted, coyote are alittle thinner in the necks, but try it & see if it helps. I know sometimes in pics it's hard to tell as well. Also, don't try & stretch them to gain any length (not saying you did, just adding another suggestion), it isn't as critical as ****. Again, they look good, I've been trying to guess if they were dried on wood or wire? If I had to guess 9which I am) I'd guess wire?

Congrats on the little-one :beer:

Smitty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Smitty223

Thanks for the tip. I will have to try that out next year.

I may have tried to stretch them long a little bit. Not needed, huh?

Oh and they were stretched on Grawe's Basswood stretchers. 8)


----------

